# Any info on Mirfa?



## damnit (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi everybody

I will be soon moving to UAE, in the first months I will be living in Mirfa, somewhere in the middle of the desert I guess.

Does anyone have any information about the place? Anything to do out there?

Regards


----------

